# Mystery Fish



## Amazon84 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I recently bought a 390L tank set up off of Ebay and had no idea that it came with fish until it was delivered. Now I have 5 Silver Dollars, 3 Clown Loaches, a Bristlenose Catfish and what I have termed Mystery Fish seeing as I have no idea what they are. 

I have posted pictures of the fish in a photo album on my profile so any help identifying them would be greatly appreciated.

Thank-you!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

My first thought when I looked at the pictures of the two fish that look somewhat alike, was severums, but I could be wrong. 
I don't know what the bigger one was, either, but I'm betting it's a cichlid of some sort. That's about all I can tell you. 
Someone who knows a little more about them should be able to help better.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Here are the images so people dont have to go find his profile and the album inside that.

Mystery fish number one.









Mystery fish number two.









Two of the mystery fish.









Mystery Fish being very strange inside a cave.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

They are def both severums, i dont know what type though, probably green severums


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

The first one is a nica-whatchamuhcallit. I know it starts with "Nic" i just dont know the rest of the spelling. The rest are sevs. 

You got luck though the fish you aquired are awesome.


----------



## Amazon84 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

if thatsa nic.....your in big trouble! the lil dude will take on a whale.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The first fish does look like a nic. http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=68 Hypsophrys nicaraguensis is a cichlid from Nicaragua. Not entirely sure, but definitely an American Cichlid.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that's what it is emc...nicaraguense..nice fish..not real aggressive..females get very pretty.
the others are definitely severums..some may be a gold/green cross.


----------

